# Making Furry Movies



## Pawfan (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a question......Are there any furs attempting any video movie....DVD
projects? 
EZWolf and Shay completed one,....Should inspire others to challenge them
( in fun, of course)!

Any thoughts on the suggestion of such project(s)?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a suggestion.

Don't.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can do it well go for it.  Otherwise we'll berate you forever :V


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2011)

Ignore Kit. We'll berate you anyway, because it will be shit.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't imagine anything worse than a bunch of fursuiters running around in front of a camera.


----------



## Sar (Dec 5, 2011)

Furries do not need films aimed at themselves. 
It is indeed something to try... but dont be surprised when it goes to shit.



Aidy70060 said:


> I can't imagine anything worse than a bunch of fursuiters running around in front of a camera.


O RLY?


----------



## Pawfan (Dec 6, 2011)

it depends on how creative a group of furs can be,.....If they want to ;-)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Pawfan said:


> it depends on how creative a group of furs can be,.....If they want to ;-)



And how good they are at presenting that creativity.

I've always wanted to see a genuinely GOOD furry film. The few that I know of lack so much, whether it was voice, a climax, or just a driving plot.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 6, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And how good they are at presenting that creativity.
> 
> I've always wanted to see a genuinely GOOD furry film. The few that I know of lack so much, whether it was voice, a climax, or just a driving plot.



It can never be good. Ever. And here's why:

Furry film invariably means fursuit film. For starters, the chances of them being fucking terrifying fursuits is already high. For the sake of argument, assume they are ok. You then have the script delivered by these things that talk without moving their lips, show no emotion, and interact slightly awkwardly with everything around them. So it'd be pretty much entirely like a Keanu Reeves film.


----------



## Pawfan (Dec 7, 2011)

Seems like I'm striking out pretty bad here on this subject here :embarrassed:
I'm sure many nay-sayers will be proven wrong in time with a small group of
dedicated furs who are willing to challenge the unexceptors of 'JUST' possibilities.

But,...I did pose the question ;-) And I have received responses  
And,...I am still holding out for some indication, that there is support into 
venturing further out passed the 'Confort Zone' of doubt and "No way!"...to...
"It's possible" with the conviction to do it with possitive and constructive
conviction ;-)  It can be done....And if it has been done, the next step
would be....To do one better, and continue to improve! Just need the first
'Paw prints' laid 


Or maybe,....I should quit while I'm alive <sigh>


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2011)

Pawfan said:


> Just a question......
> movie....
> one*,....*





Pawfan said:


> be*,.....*





Pawfan said:


> but*,...*
> And*,...*
> "No way!"...
> to...
> ...



Stop that. Especially bolded parts.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> O RLY?



Dear Christ, I clicked on that link below the OP on that thread.

:c


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 7, 2011)

First of all, I doubt that any furs are the best film makers on the planet, hell most of them can't make or write anything good without it being reduced to nothing but smut. Albeit, that is quite entertaining, but all it would be is a bunch of fursuiters banging eachother and bitching at anyone for not accepting the furry lifestyle/fetish.

It'd be like every gay movie ever made, with all the actors in fursuits is I guess the best way to describe this. ( Note: I have no problem with gays, I myself am a lesbian and a fur.)


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

Look, buddy, if you want to make a movie with anthros, good.  If you market it as a furry movie, you're not doing yourself any favors.

Fritz the cat is filled to the brim with smut, yet it was fairly successful...


----------



## Pawfan (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen Bitter Lake? What are your thoughts on it?


----------

